# How to remove the hard part of a cuttlebone



## franz_see (Nov 13, 2014)

Good day,

Can anybody point me to a good tutorial how to remove the hard part of a cuttlebone?  Preferably with video 

Thanks,
Allan


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 13, 2014)

As it dries out the hard backing will flake off. I never take it off. Most tortoises will scrape off the good part and eat it over a period of time. Just throw the cuttlebone into the habitat, the tortoise will take care of the rest...


----------



## glaerey (Nov 13, 2014)

Soak it in water until the powdery part dissolve and you are left with the hard part.


----------



## Michael in MO (Nov 13, 2014)

I put the whole cuttlebone in a bowl and pour boiling water on it, after it cools to the touch I take it out and use a sharp knife to pop the back off..


----------



## Tom (Nov 13, 2014)

Assuming yours doesn't have some sort of man made backing on it, there is no need to alter it. Just toss it in the enclosure.

Some of the bird ones come with a little metal clip on them. Don't want that in a tortoise enclosure.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't take the back of mine, I feel like that's what helps file down beaks, since the actual calcium part is powdery and a little softer. If you really want to remove it, I'd just take a knife and slice off the whole back?


----------

